# Let's talk sharpening and grind angles on roughing gouges



## Carl Fisher (Feb 6, 2012)

I've been reading a bunch and playing around with grinds on my roughing gouges and still sort of searching for that right grind.  Right now I'm playing around with anywhere from 30-40 degrees with no secondary bevel.  

Although I haven't hit on a really bad angle yet, I feel that I haven't hit on a truly "it" setup either.

So have you played with grind angles?  Primary and secondary bevels?  Have you found your ideal grind?  Just curious what other primarily pen turners have come up with.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 6, 2012)

For pens...all materials....a 1 1/2 inch skew from start to finish is all I use and I know several others here do the same. I do change to a smaller skew for the last and final cut. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Carl Fisher said:


> I've been reading a bunch and playing around with grinds on my roughing gouges and still sort of searching for that right grind. Right now I'm playing around with anywhere from 30-40 degrees with no secondary bevel.
> 
> Although I haven't hit on a really bad angle yet, I feel that I haven't hit on a truly "it" setup either.
> 
> So have you played with grind angles? Primary and secondary bevels? Have you found your ideal grind? Just curious what other primarily pen turners have come up with.


----------



## paramount Pen (Feb 6, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> For pens...all materials....a 1 1/2 inch skew from start to finish is all I use and I know several others here do the same. I do change to a smaller skew for the last and final cut.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> Me too.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 6, 2012)

I appreciate that you guys use skews but I'm hoping to open a discussion with those that use a gouge since that's what the 4 turning members of my house use to turn to rough size before changing tools.  I'm not wanting to start a which tool is better debate.

I know how to sharpen and have a jig in place to put any grind in need in place.  I'm trying to see if others have done any experimenting and found tips on what works and what doesn't.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Feb 7, 2012)

I use 45degrees, seems to work well for me, I just touch it up with a diamond file as needed. All my Gouges are done to 45degrees with just the one bevel.
Kryn


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 7, 2012)

If you are truly talking roughing gouges, I think you are over thinking things. The roughing gouge is very forgiving regarding the angle of the grind. Now, if you want to get into detail gouges or bowl gouges with fingernail grinds then you will get a discussion going, as I think just like CA finishes every turner has his own preference.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, expand the conversation to regular spindle gouges and detail gouges.  Same questions.


----------



## flippedcracker (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm interested in this as well. I currently only use a small roughing gouge from start to finish, and probably need to sharpen mine soon.


----------

